# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  cubiletes con monedas

## teje00

Podéis darme alguna referencia bibliográfica o multimedia que hable sobre juegos o técnicas con cubiletes y monedas?

Gracias anticipadas

----------


## si66

Hola teje, lo que queres es:
cubiletes y monedas
o cubiletes por un lado y monedas por el otro?
Si es por separado (de la otra manera no vi nada)

1º Cubiletes, mas alla de algun libro sobre cubiltes, como de aldo colombini, no se si dai vernon tiene algo escrito, no sé- Videos, vi de dai vernon, michael ammar, 

2º Monedas: monedas monedas monedas, de tamariz, por ejemplo, en libro, tambien en libro tenes el BOBO. Videos tenes a david roth muy bueno, Michael Ammar.  El tema es saber que queres hacer con monedas, porque por ejemplo manipulacion con monedas tenes a Jeff McBride.
Me quedan muchas cosas pero no me acuerdo en este momento tendria que buscar mas profundamente.

----------


## Ella

mmmm, teje,nunca he visto cubiletes y monedas juntos, en serio hay? es que la moneda suena,no? si la metes en el cubiletes sonara..no se.
si es como dice si66 tienes sobre cubiletes en:
el libro de las maravillas
creo que tambien en el libro rutinas asombrosas
los libros de cubiletes de colombini y benatar
en la magia de dai vernon de la editorial paginas y no se si tambien en el de slydini vendra algo
en el libro de ferragut:bolas..pero de esponja
y hasta aqui se.
lo que si he visto es el juego de monedas en el baso, y claro, lo guay es que suene porque parece que caen desde el cielo, y perfectamente puedes usar un cubilete.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

En el libro MAGIA CON MONEDAS de BOBO, hay un juego de este autor (pagina 209 a 213) que utiliza monedas y un cubilete. El juego se llama "Los centavos viajeros"

----------


## Ella

> En el libro MAGIA CON MONEDAS de BOBO, hay un juego de este autor (pagina 209 a 213) que utiliza monedas y un cubilete. El juego se llama "Los centavos viajeros"


si quiles, utiliza un cubilete de dados para hacer monedas en el vaso....igual tambien puede usar un vaso de platico o un vaso oscuro para hacerlo, o hacer la version para vaso de cristal...
(por cierto, utiliza centavos mexicanos pero tambien se puede hacer con tu moneda habitual, el centavo mexicano es un poquito mas pequeño que el medio dolar o el penique).
teje, tu que buscas, rutinas en plan cubiletes y bolas pero hechas con monedas :Confused:  monedas en le vaso :Confused:  monedas y aparte cubiletes :Confused:

----------


## teje00

A ver:

Lo primero gracias por vuestras colaboraciones.

Lo segundo. Estoy trabajando en una rutina con monedas y cubiletes (en lugar de bolas, monedas). Ya se que suenan, pero ahí está lo mágico de la rutina. Se que es un juego que tiene más cabida hecho para magos que para profanos, pero es un reto que me he propuesto. La rutina ya la tengo montada, pero todo es de mi cosecha (entendedme bien, es de mi cosecha la estructura del juego y la idea, muchos pases son adaptados de las bolas a las monedas). Lo que busco son otras referencias para mejorarla en lo posible y para no atribuirme juegos o ideas que ya pudieran existir.

----------


## si66

Suena muy bueno,m y viendolo desde ese punto si se puede hacer.

----------


## fierrero78

hola que tal.a mi me encanta esa idea de hacer un juego con cubiletes y monedas ,la verdada que esta barbaro y te digo mas voy a intentarlo tambien ,voy a probar poniendo paño dentro del cubilete y buscar el grosor justo pra que la moneda no cante!

----------

